# :: ECS Tuning :: C6 A6 Ziza D3S Xenon Bulbs



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Basic headlights are usually adequate - they light up the road fine. But since when was 'just fine' good enough?

D3S Xenon Bulbs illuminate the road with a greater intensity, allowing the driver to see everything his path.

If you have Xenon bulbs already, Ziza replacements are available. The bulbs are sold in a pack of two and are compatible with any system that accepts D3S bulbs.

Available in various temperature ratings from factory look 4300k all the way to the exotic 8000k, choose the temp that best suits your specific needs.


*More of What's Ahead*
*
Click HERE to order or for more information*



Fits:
Audi C6 A6 (2005-2011)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

